# New Question on Ste Pierre Smirnoff 1818 Bottle



## karihayes@cfu.net (Jun 22, 2013)

I have seen posts about this bottle but no definitive answers on age.  The one I have is 4/5 Quart.  It has a plastic screw top so clearly not really old.  But on the bottom it has 12 and 18 on either side and and A circled with a 2 next to it in the middle.  If this, as I read before, means 1918 it would make sense because on the crown is has 1886-1917 for the Imperial Russian Court--I believe it says. 

  Front of the bottle has a odd shaped protrusion. Almost like you would grab onto it there.  Anyone have any idea on the age of this?  Value at all?   Can't add pictures--sorry!  They say too large. Bottle is 11 1/2 inches tall.  The Crown has various dates on it with country symbols--Canada say 1886. Is there a Smirnoff site?


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, without a pic it's tough to help but...

 â– A in a circleâ€¦â€¦â€¦Armstrong Cork Company (Glass Division), Lancaster, Pennsylvania; Millville, New Jersey [former Whitall Tatum Co. plant] ; Dunkirk, Indiana [former Hart Glass Mnfg Co. plant]. Mark was used from *1938-1969*  on bottles and insulators. If there is a line underneath the â€œcircled Aâ€, this indicates the bottle was produced at the Dunkirk plant


----------



## karihayes@cfu.net (Jun 22, 2013)

Never mind.  I broke it.  Can you believe that???!!!  My first post and I broke the darn thing.  Had a Hayner Whiskey Bottle a few months ago and almost posted on that but I found the info elsewhere.  This is a wonderful site!


----------



## JohnN (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you have pictures of it in its more whole state? You can email them to jrnapoli9[at]optonline.net, and I will post them for you.


----------

